# Anyone from the Old Forge area?



## smiti105 (Nov 1, 2004)

Anyone on here from the Old Forge area? Need to know how the snowmobiling is going up there? I know there is some snow but need a little more info. Thanks. No snow here in Jersey yet. Figures bought my first plow a couple months ago and now I am just waiting.


----------



## countryboy (Jan 13, 2004)

check out Web Cam


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

I grew up there, but I'm not there anymore.


----------

